# Tiling around HALF an electrical outlet



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Move the box. It should be easy to move if you are remodeling.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Not sure if i understand what you are talking about but if the rec is where the tile will be cut the outlets out on the tile and then when you go to put them back in you will need longer screws 2 inch drywall screws will work then you can pick these up at lowes or hd pretty cheap it holds the outlet and the switch in place we use the all the time for tile backsplash If that was what you wanted to know? We call them spark guards


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Patless said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope this wasn't addressed elsewhere - couldn't find it if it was.
> 
> ...


Move the boxes or wrap the tile around the boxes.


----------



## Patless (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't know why I didn't think of moving the boxes - thanks, that will be easy enough. Just wondered if there was some novel suggestion or product out there.

cheers.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I read all of the post, my vote:
Move the box.
 Good Luck, David


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*Issue of extending box!*

As 300ZX (Poster #3) pointed out. Sometimes, they're called Box extensions. That's easier than moving the box. In any case, if you're installing "Decora" receptacles or switches be certain to chip off the tile (top and bottom) where the screws for the plate go. It will interfere with the screws (even if they are short). (No matter what):furious::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Move it up or move it down. Sometimes it is really easy. Other times, not so much. Moving the box up is generally easier than moving it down. When you pull the switch out you will see how many cables are in it and if the come from the top or bottom. This will help determine which way to go with it. 

If it's a newer house with a plastic nail on box it will be easy. Pry the box loose from the stud, deal with any staples that may restrict movement and slide it to it's new location and rescrew it thru the box to the wall.

I have seen switches and receps tiled around and they look like crap :jester:


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Move it up or move it down. Sometimes it is really easy. Other times, not so much. Moving the box up is generally easier than moving it down. When you pull the switch out you will see how many cables are in it and if the come from the top or bottom. This will help determine which way to go with it.
> 
> If it's a newer house with a plastic nail on box it will be easy. Pry the box loose from the stud, deal with any staples that may restrict movement and slide it to it's new location and rescrew it thru the box to the wall.
> 
> I have seen switches and receps tiled around and they look like crap :jester:


I don't know if we are talking about the same thing if the outlet will have tile around it use a sparkgaurd or Box extensions to bring the outlet to the right place works good. I think they look good when done


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> What I didn't consider was that *my wall tile* (4' high off floor) *would cut right through the middle* of the electrical outlet and the light switch.


He is talking about the horizontal plane at the top of his tile, half way up the wall.


----------



## Patless (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, it will be a little higher than I wanted if I move it up (too late to go down), but sounds like the easiest solution, especially since tiling around isn't ideal asthetically.


----------

